# Have you any idea how to send a  PM on the new BBS?



## jerrybev (Nov 20, 2016)

Have you any idea how to send a 
PM on the new BBS?
thanks for your time and help.
Jerry Whitfield
winston Salem, NC


----------



## DaveNV (Nov 20, 2016)

It's now called a Conversation. Click on the person's username, and click "Start a Conversation." If you also click the word Conversations under your username from the top-right corner of the screen, you can see your old messages from the old BBS. You can also start a new Conversation with someone from there.  If you want, you can add multiple usernames on that, to send a PM to more than one person at a time.

Dave


----------



## TUGBrian (Nov 20, 2016)

can also click on the users profile picture (even if one isnt uploaded) to get most options available!


----------



## Makai Guy (Nov 20, 2016)

DaveNW -- Brian and I have little or no past experience with XenForo, so we're learning as we go.  We  really appreciate you and several other folks jumping in to help answer questions.


----------



## DaveNV (Nov 20, 2016)

Makai Guy said:


> DaveNW -- Brian and I have little or no past experience with XenForo, so we're learning as we go.  We  really appreciate you and several other folks jumping in to help answer questions.



Doug, I'm very happy to help. You all have your hands full with the hard stuff.  I have no known experience with this specific forum software, but I work in I.T., I'm online all the time, and I'm lucky answering some of these questions is something I can do to pay it forward a bit to the community. 

Now, find me a Thumbs Up emoticon. 

Dave


----------



## Makai Guy (Nov 20, 2016)

DaveNW said:


> Now, find me a Thumbs Up emoticon.



Your wish is my command ....


----------



## DaveNV (Nov 20, 2016)

Awesome!!!


----------



## pedro47 (Nov 21, 2016)

This upgrade is a new learning curve for an old tugger.

Please keep the questions and answers coming.


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Nov 26, 2016)

Question - I have typed a " Conversation " ( PM ) and previewed -

How do I  send -  regular forum has " post a reply " button / but I can't find a similar " button "
What am I missing ?

************

Other than this - I am adapting to the " new forum " very easily  and appreciate 
how much fine tuning has already been done .


----------



## TUGBrian (Nov 26, 2016)

the reply button is at the bottom right of the conversation just like the reply button to a forum thread.

they are identical formats (forum threads and conversations)


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Nov 26, 2016)

Got it


----------



## BellaWyn (Dec 3, 2016)

Brian, when there are multiple parties included in a PM conversation, is there any way to know that? Received a PM in my inbox this morning, replied but got a response back from a 3rd party apparently also include in in conversation. Kind of like a BCC. Any way to know all of the parties included in the original send?1


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Dec 3, 2016)

Hi Bella & Brian ,
I am probably the member who sent the PM / conversation to BellaWyn & 4 others  (5 ) which seems to be the max .
I have sent a couple of "PM's " since the changeover and to date ( **see added- below) no one has " answered me " -

1) I am not sure if I am allowing responses   ( or ... just no one wanted to respond)

2 )As well in the old PM format there was an in & out  " box" . When I go into my conversation history  from the old format I only see my sent messages
and not any responses ( which were the "in box " ).

Not sure if some of this has been covered already as I have not yet read this thread coast to coast .

3)I also liked that PM's showed up in my email ( but sort of BCC - TUG name only) AND  on this forum .

******

Keep up the great work .
- I am also impressed how many total readers are on TUG  at anyone time

******
added - Now have a response from 1 ( of 5 ) so Conversation  does work .( two way)

I am not sure if the other 4 see the response or it becomes a "private "
one to one . (If the party responding only enters my TUG name )

.


----------



## TUGBrian (Dec 3, 2016)

you should get a notification email when anyone starts or replies to a conversation (pm)

also, any party within a conversation can see all messages in the convo


----------



## BellaWyn (Dec 3, 2016)

TUGBrian said:


> you should get a notification email when anyone starts or replies to a conversation (pm)
> 
> also, any party within a conversation can see all messages in the convo


I could see who initially generated the PM Conversation. What was NOT included for me to see was ALL parties the Conversation was sent TO. When replying, the was no indication that the reply was going to anyone other than the origin sender.

-- Update:  Now when I go back to my Conversation inbox there is a large box on the right hand side of the window that it titled "Conversation Participants.". Is this a function of the originator checking a box or something that got updated in the overall system?


----------



## TUGBrian (Dec 3, 2016)

whoever starts the conversation can add additional participants yes.


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Dec 4, 2016)

Yes I did get by email .

 I am not sure of the time frame ( ie is there any "lag "?) I read the first response while on TUG  on our home / desk top computer
 and did not hear my phone or Ipad "ding" to announce an email ( however I could have missed it .)

when I opened and looked at the email this morning on my Ipad - all who responded  where visible and their response could be read

 I am posting to help " the learning curve "  of all users , and my own .

.


----------



## TUGBrian (Dec 4, 2016)

no problem at all, post away!  you can be sure that more folks likely have the same questions!


----------



## BellaWyn (Dec 4, 2016)

T-Dot-Traveller said:


> Yes I did get by email .
> 
> I am not sure of the time frame ( ie is there any "lag "?) I read the first response while on TUG  on our home / desk top computer
> and did not hear my phone or Ipad "ding" to announce an email ( however I could have missed it .)
> ...


Tom, from what I can gather from your explanations it seems in the initial send you did not check the box at the bottom that says "allow anyone in the conversation to invite others."  The instruction is a little deceiving when sending to multi-recipients because apparently not checking the box blinds the receipients that others were included in the send message.  Once you went back and checked the box, the list was populated for everyone to see.

It was a good test for sure and important for this to be noted and understood.

Appreciate your effort.  

Caite


----------



## klpca (Sep 21, 2020)

Dredging up this old post to ask additional questions. Can you have more than 5 participants in a conversation? How to you add an additional participant to a conversation? TIA.


----------



## Makai Guy (Sep 21, 2020)

klpca said:


> Dredging up this old post to ask additional questions. Can you have more than 5 participants in a conversation? How to you add an additional participant to a conversation? TIA.


5 is the limit.  If you need more than that you can always create something like a Google Group and move your conversation there.


----------



## klpca (Sep 21, 2020)

Makai Guy said:


> 5 is the limit.  If you need more than that you can always create something like a Google Group and move your conversation there.


Thanks. That was helpful.


----------

